# Guter Langfinger Handschuh für Sommer ?



## =bergi= (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich suche einen guten Langfinger Handschuh, sommertauglich aber doch mit etwas Schutz?

Könnt Ihr was empfehlen?
Preis spielt keine große Rolle.

lg
alex


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2011)

661 raji war immer sehr luftig.

Handschuhe sind doch reine Modeaccessoires. 
Gut verarbeitet fand ich RaceFace und Fox sowie Speedstuff; Sombrio eher schlicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serrox (27. Juli 2011)

oneal reactor

roeckl minden

beide super


----------



## church90 (30. Juli 2011)

hab jetzt auch 661 bei probikeshop.fr bestellt. bekommst du immer recht günstige und ich wollte noch nie viel geld für handschuhe ausgeben. meine sind schön luftdurchlässig und habe mir mit denen keine schramen an den fingern geholt.

finde 50 euro für handschuhe zu teuer


----------



## lnt (31. Juli 2011)

giro remedy trag ich seit einem jahr durchweg auf jeder tour. ist noch ausreichend luftig, sitzt toll, keine naht drÃ¼ckt und hat schon diverse schÃ¼rfwunden bei stÃ¼rzen verhindert. kostete mich aber auch damals 45â¬


----------



## strangeandnice (31. Juli 2011)

Gore freeride / Gore Alp X Handschuhe
besonders gut: halten lange, gummi zerbröselt nicht, auch nach vielen Wäschen


----------



## MrJerwain (1. August 2011)

661 Raji Inspiral. Habe ich selber empfohlen bekommen, gekauft und kanns nur weiterempfehlen! 
Hab damals ~30 Ocken gezahlt, könnte sein, dass er mittlerweile auch billiger ist.


----------



## tr4d3r (1. August 2011)

Also ich hab bei uns im Laden letztens von Roeckl den Muri geholt. Fand der saß um einiges besser als die ganzen Fox Handschuhe und ist auf der Oberseite super luftig. Auf der Unterseite hat er Gelpolster. Einsatz für AM und Enduro.

Gruss


----------



## Erich17 (1. August 2011)

Wenn du "DEN ÜBERRAGENDEN" Handschuh zu einem angemessenen Preis suchst, dann MUSST du den hier nehmen.

SPECIALIZED BG Radiator

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...zed-BG-Radiator-Handschuhe-lang-Mod-2011.html


http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=12938;page=1;menu=1000,18,56;mid=155

http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product.../5220?osCsid=c6960491ed3b31e4517bd2fda322832a


----------



## Christian86 (1. August 2011)

Ich find die Oneal Element-Handschuhe sehr geil.
Warum?

Erstmal gefallen sie mir optisch sehr gut. Un sie kosten auch nur 20-25â¬, man bekommt sie in vielen verschiedenen Designs und Farben.
Warum ich sie aber besonders gut finde, ist, dass sie absolut fÃ¼r schmale, lange Finger/HÃ¤nde gemacht sind! Ich hab Riesige HÃ¤nde, Finger, die fÃ¼r 2 Leute reichen... Aber die Handschuhe passen super! Sie sind eher dÃ¼nn bzw kommen einem nie zu dick vor.


----------



## Board-Raider (1. August 2011)

habe auch den BG Radiator.

super bequem und sehr gut durchlüftet. er lässt auch bei sehr hohen Temperaturen gut tragen.

man bekommt kein eklig feuchtes Gefühl bei Tragen.
Verarbeitung ebenfalls Top.
klarer Kauftipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThunderRoad (1. August 2011)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> habe auch den BG Radiator.
> 
> super bequem und sehr gut durchlüftet. er lässt auch bei sehr hohen Temperaturen gut tragen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab den auch. Würde allerdings korrigieren: Man kann ihn auch bei 30°C benutzen, aber ein bißchen schwitzig ist er dann schon. Verarbeitung ist OK (bei mir ist z.B. der kleine Finger am einen Handschuh kürzer als der am anderen). 
Sehr gut finde ich die Schutzwirkung speziell am Handrücken und er macht auch einen haltbaren, strapazierfähigen Eindruck (hab ihn erst seit März).

Extrem luftig ist der Pearl Izumi Select FF. Superbequem, superleicht, hat allerdings teilweise sehr dicke, feste Polster und auf dem Handrücken nur ein ganz dünnes Netz, Schutzwirkung nahe Null.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. August 2011)

Der BG Radiator sieht echt gut aus, denke den nehme ich auch. Habe vorher überlegt ob man wirklich 50 Euro ausgeben muss, die Fox Bomber fand ich bisher am geilsten. Da ich in meinem Beruf meine Hände unbedingt brauche stelle ich mir da die Frage: Würden die kleinen Carbonschützer über den Knöcheln wirklich nochmal mehr Schutz bieten als beim BG Radiator? Weil wenn ja würde ich doch nochmal überlegen.

Btw: Wie ist die durchlüftung bei den Fox Bombern? Die wird ja nich so pralle sein oder? ;-)


----------



## Al_Borland (6. August 2011)

Ich möchte noch ne Lanze für den O'Neal Element brechen. Ich habe das 2009er Modell und kann ihn für Leute empfehlen, die einen Handschuh brauchen, der an der Handfläche keine Polsterung hat und der trotz seiner Schutzstreifen am Handrücken auch bei heißeren Temperaturen noch ausreichend luftig ist.
Robustes Material hat er. Bis auf ein paar Verfärbungen an der Handinnenfläche ist er nach 2 Saisons noch wie neu. Manchmal vermisse ich einen Frotteebesatz am Daumen, um den Schweiß abzuwischen, aber das war auch schon der einzige Kritikpunkt.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir den Specialized BG Ridge Langfinger bestellen.
Kann mir einer sagen, wie die Größe ausfällt?
Bei den kurzen habe ich Gr.9.

Die Größentabelle irritiert mich hier etwas
Unterschied zu hier: Bike24

Danke Euch


----------



## Al_Borland (7. August 2011)

Die Breite stimmt ja meistens. Mit der Fingerlänge hapert's (bei mir zumindest).


----------



## boulder2002 (7. August 2011)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir den Specialized BG Ridge Langfinger bestellen.
> Kann mir einer sagen, wie die Größe ausfällt?
> Bei den kurzen habe ich Gr.9.



Bei Nicht-Radhandschuhen habe ich 9-9,5. Bei meinen Chibas passt mir die L. Beim BG Ridge brauche ich aber die XL. Soll heissen, ich finde, er fällt ziemlich klein aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holstenpils1 (7. August 2011)

Ich fahre Roeckl Moleno Langfinger mit Gel-Einsätzen und sehr luftigem Obermaterial. Ins schwitzen kommt man allemal. Sei es vor Angst oder dem Förster.
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Al_Borland (7. August 2011)

... aber nur, wenn man sie kostenlos vom Händler getauscht bekommt, nachdem man sie an der Klemmschelle für den Schraubgriff aufgescheuert hat. 

btw: PN kommt gleich.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (7. August 2011)

Einsatzbedingt schon möglich.Aber trotzdem coole Dinger


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. August 2011)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, wie die Größe ausfällt?
> Bei den kurzen habe ich Gr.9.



Bei Speci ist XL/9 eigentlich immer gleich, und zwar 9 Inch Umfang über den Handrücken gemessen. Wegen der Fingerlänge und der allgemeinen Passform hilft aber nur ausprobieren. Ich hab die BG Radiator und die passen mir sehr gut...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. August 2011)

Endlich mal Bilder ausm Leben, wirken gleich ganz anders als auf den sterilen Bildern der Online Shops! 

Gerne auch mal Bilder vom O'Neal Element in echt  Hab zum Glück doch nen Händler hier gefunden wo ich die Dinger nächste Woche mal testen kann, aber dennoch gerne.


----------



## Al_Borland (7. August 2011)

Wenn's nicht schiffen würde, dann tät ich jetzt Bilder vom Vorvorjahresmodell machen.


----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (7. August 2011)

Hab mir grad die Fox Unabomber gekauft. Sind griffig, oben an den richtigen stellen gepolstert und nicht zu warm.


----------



## Al_Borland (7. August 2011)

Echt schicker Handschuh - wenn dieser Monster-Knöchelschutz nicht wäre. Für MXer sicher gut, aber für Biker, die auch mal schwitzen...?


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (7. August 2011)

Ich kann den Giro XEN Handschuh empfehlen, bin sehr zufrieden und geil aussehen tut er auch noch


----------



## Strampelmann (7. August 2011)

Ist ein Langfinger-Handschuh ein Handschuh für Diebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. August 2011)

Ich hab heute im Laden mal den O'Neal Element anprobiert wo ich schonmal da war um die Trailguards zu kaufen. Erstaunlicherweise musste ich tatsächlich XL nehmen wo meine Messung mir aus Standard Online Tabellen M (9inch) sagte  und ich muss sagen, sie passen leider nicht :-( Finger und Hand alles perfekt aber mein Daumen scheint auserordentlich kurz zu sein..


----------



## Fabeymer (8. August 2011)

lnt schrieb:


> giro remedy trag ich seit einem jahr durchweg auf jeder tour. ist noch ausreichend luftig, sitzt toll, keine naht drÃ¼ckt und hat schon diverse schÃ¼rfwunden bei stÃ¼rzen verhindert. kostete mich aber auch damals 45â¬



 
Hab meine vor einem Jahr fÃ¼r knapp 30 â¬ im SSV abgestaubt, super Handschuhe! Der D3O-Schaum ist wirklich sinnvoll, vor allem dann, wenn ein Ast/BÃ¤umchen mal etwas weiter in den Weg reinragt, als er/es das tun sollte. Und trotz Schutzwirkung schrÃ¤nkt er die Bewegung nicht ein bzw. es gibt keine Druckstellen auf dem HandrÃ¼cken.


----------



## freeriderj (10. August 2011)

hab mir gestern im bikemax mannheim ( der is voll geil un groß ,aber nich mitm stadler zu vergleichen ) roeckl minden gekauft .sind sehr geil un sehn cool aus .
gute polsterung und waren im angebot  30 $ 
die innenseite ist gut gelöst da sich dort keinen polsterung befindet 
da hatt ma n geiles lenkergefühl


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. August 2011)

Bin jetzt noch auf die Fox Sidewinder von 2010 gestoßen, die sehen auch gut aus, werd die mal bestellen und auch anprobieren, sieht nach ner guten mitte zwischen Element und Bomber aus ^^


----------



## zeph (12. August 2011)

hab mir den specialized bg radiator anfang der woche bestellt und heute gleich ausgiebig getestet. 

zum schnitt kann ich sagen, dass ich genau zwischen zwei handschuhgrößen nach der größentabelle auf der herstellerhomepage lag und mich für das größere modell entschieden habe. passt gut, allerdings fand ich vergleichbare roeckl besser. ist aber wohl das risiko des onlinekaufs 

Was die qualität angeht, war ich doch etwas enttäuscht. von außen sieht er zwar ganz toll aus, innen allerdings ist das leider anders. die nähte sind äußerst schlecht verarbeitet, kratzendes material steht über das weiche. da musste ich selbst mit der schere etwas feintuning anlegen...außerdem denke ich, dass sich die gummipunkte auf den fingern auch relativ bald verabschieden werden. da hätte ich mir für den preis schon etwas mehr erwartet. dafür macht er zumindest einen rubusten eindruck, auch wenn er nach einer tour bereits recht gebraucht aussieht...

großer pluspunkt ist allerdings die belüftung. man spürt die frischluft und bekommt selbst bei höheren temparaturen (mehr als 25° waren heute leider nicht drin) keine schwitzige hände.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. August 2011)

Wieso Risiko? Kannst sie doch jederzeit nach dem anprobieren wieder zurückschicken wenns dir nicht passt. Dauert halt nur etwas länger als im Laden direkt ein paar Modelle durchzuprobieren. Nur haben die meisten Läden nicht die Hersteller die ich alle gerne mal anprobieren würde.


----------



## zeph (12. August 2011)

jup, da hast du recht, nur geh ich übernächste woche auf tour und nach meinen bisherigen erfahrungen mit den bekannten bike shops wirds wohl bis dahin nichts mehr


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. August 2011)

Okay, da geb ich dir Recht ;-)


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. August 2011)

zeph schrieb:


> außerdem denke ich, dass sich die gummipunkte auf den fingern auch relativ bald verabschieden werden. da hätte ich mir für den preis schon etwas mehr erwartet. dafür macht er zumindest einen rubusten eindruck, auch wenn er nach einer tour bereits recht gebraucht aussieht...



Das "gebraucht aussehen" ist bei den Handschuhen mit Leder auf der Innenseite irgendwie normal, bei den alpinestars rubbelt sich das Material auch etwas ab. Und schwarze Griffe färben eh ab... 

Gummipunkte: Jupp, an den druckbelasteten Stellen an der rechten Hand sind bei mir schon die Punkte weg. Vermissen tu ich sie aber auch nicht... 

Ich kann ja mal Fotos machen, wie die bei mir derzeit ausschauen (gekauft 09/2010)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DashTwo84 (13. August 2011)

ich fahre im sommer den bg ridge von specialized. trägt sich auch in extremer hitze sehr gut. 

hier leider nur ein schlechteres bild:


----------



## zeph (14. August 2011)

hmm, schon klar, dass die griffe abfärben, nur nach nur einer tour fand ich das schon ein bisschen heftig...und diese punkte machen ihn dann bei näherer betrachtung etwas billig. aber wie gesagt, große stärke ist die belüftung


----------



## Marc84 (15. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich suche auch Langfinger Handschuhe für den Sommer 
War jetzt schon in etlichen Läden in der Nähe und weiter weg aber irgendwie sind Langfinger Handschuhe überall wo ich war Mangelware. Deshalb möchte ich jetzt meine Handschuhe im Internet holen, wo es ja sehr sehr sehr viele Handschuhe gibt und man gar nicht mehr durchblickt. 
Fahre All Mountain also nix wildes habe große Hände in Arbeitshandschuhen immer so 10 oder sogar manchmal 11 
Suche Handschuhe die nicht gleich auseinander fallen die auch was länger halten und bequem vor allem sind.
Sie müssen jetzt nicht so super Schutz oben drauf haben aber etwas Schutz sollte schon gegeben sein.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da noch mehr empfehlen und mir vielleicht auch dazu sagen wie die von der Größe her ausfallen 

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank 

MFG Marc


----------



## Al_Borland (15. August 2011)

Wie wär's, wenn du mal den Thread hier durchackerst?


----------



## Skoalman (15. August 2011)

Ich fahre seit Jahren immer mit den Fox Pawtector. Sehr bequem, zweckmässige Schutzfunktion und auch im Sommer nicht zu warm, wobei ich die Handschuhe bei heissem Wetter für längere Uphills sowieso ausziehe.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. August 2011)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Ich suche auch Langfinger Handschuhe für den Sommer



Lies dir mal diesen Thread durch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536088


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (16. August 2011)

Weis nich warum aber als ich heute meine Trailguards abgeholt hab, hab ich nochmal die O'Neal Element anprobiert und das Modell passte perfekt. Scheine ich wohl das letzte mal ein Montagsmodell erwischt zu haben.

Hab jetzt also auch erstmal die Element in Rot. Günstig, schlicht und ohne viel Kram dran. Und sehen absolut geil aus finde ich ^^ Wenn die nicht reichen sollten werde ich mir mit der Zeit nochmal die Giro Xen testen. Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Al_Borland (17. August 2011)

Thumbs up for Element!


----------



## Phil-Joe (17. August 2011)

Ich möchte mich den Befürwortern des Radiators anschließen.
Ich fahre inzwischen den dritten dieses Modells (Jg. 2004, 2008, 2010).
Musst dazu sagen, dass das früheste Modell mit Abstand das beste war. Perfekte Passform, für einen Langfinger unfassbar gute Belüftung (Netzgewebe zwischen den Fingern, was erstaunlicherweise auch nach 3 Jahren nicht kaputt ging). Außerdem war die Verarbeitung der Silikonpads an den Fingern ohne Vergleich. Die Dinger sind immer noch dran, obwohl ihn inzwischen mein Kumpel fährt, weil der zu geizig war, sich neue zu kaufen. ;-) Der 2008er sieht immer noch sehr gut aus, pillt am Leder allerdings bereits deutlich. Optisch ist der schwarz-weiße von 2010 echt ein Highlight. Passform super, Haltbarkeit sehr gut (die Silikonpünktchen an den Fingern sind inzwischen fast alle ab - allerdings keinerlei Einschränkungen selbst bei Nassfahrt). Die Polsterung ist sehr dünn aber effektiv ... wobei ich persönlich Griffe und Lenker als wichtiger empfinde als die Polsterung des Handschuhs.

Ansonsten: Daumen hoch für die Teile, sind super!!!


----------



## Alex06 (17. August 2011)

Hab einen von SixSixOne  "descend" und bin sehr zufrieden. Man schwitzt nicht und hat gute Kontrolle übers Bike.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. September 2011)

Kurze Rückmeldung nochmal: Nachdem nach zwei Tagen direkt ein Gummi"protektor" von meinen O'Neal Element abgefallen ist, habe ich das ganze Reklamiert und mir in einem Onlineshop für günstige 25 Euro exkl. Versand die Giro Xen in Camo Grey gekauft. Da sollen sich die Gummis zwar auch schnell lösen, aber der Handschuh hat einfach eine großartige Passform!! Der Element hat ja schon gut gesessen, aber der Xen is echt perfekt, da ist sogar der Daumen nicht zu breit geschnitten, der sitzt wie ne zweite Haut in XL. Dazu super belüftet und sieht sehr sehr robust aus. Wenn ich mal irgendwie an ne Kamera komme poste ich mal Bilder ausm Leben.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. September 2011)

Was machste denn mit den Dingern, dass die nach so kurzer Zeit auseinander fallen? 
Meine Element sehen immer noch aus wie neu und werden beim Trailshapen alles andere als geschont.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. September 2011)

Ich hab nichts gemacht, hab sie zu Hause liegen gehabt und 2-3 Mal anprobiert. War wohl ein Fabrikationsfehler. Ansonsten sahen die auch robust aus, das stimmt, will den Handschuh nicht schlecht reden, war superbequem! Aber der Daumen war etwas zu breit geschnitten für mich, das ist beim Xen wirklich angenehmer.

Beides gute Handschuhe! Nur der Xen passt mir einfach besser.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. September 2011)

Habe ich auch nicht so verstanden. Daher der Smiley. Nächsten Sommer wird der Xen mal probiert, wenn er mir als Schnäppchen übern Weg läuft.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (8. September 2011)

Hab den Giro Xen 2010 in Grau jetzt seit ´nem guten halben Jahr, und bin begeistert.
Langsam lösen sich zwar erste Gummiteile an den Fingerinnenseiten aber alles halb so wild. Den ein oder andren Sturz hat er auch schon überlebt. 
Gute Belüftung und exzellenter Sitz,  Erstklassiger Grip an Lenker und Bremshebel, und cool aussehen tut er auch noch 
Von meiner Ansicht aus: Absolute Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## donxanderl (12. September 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung nochmal: Nachdem nach zwei Tagen direkt ein Gummi"protektor" von meinen O'Neal Element abgefallen ist, habe ich das ganze Reklamiert und mir in einem Onlineshop für günstige 25 Euro exkl. Versand die Giro Xen in Camo Grey gekauft. Da sollen sich die Gummis zwar auch schnell lösen, aber der Handschuh hat einfach eine großartige Passform!! Der Element hat ja schon gut gesessen, aber der Xen is echt perfekt, da ist sogar der Daumen nicht zu breit geschnitten, der sitzt wie ne zweite Haut in XL. Dazu super belüftet und sieht sehr sehr robust aus. Wenn ich mal irgendwie an ne Kamera komme poste ich mal Bilder ausm Leben.



Hallo, bin auch gerade dabei mir die Giro Xen zu ordern, finde aber leider nirgendwo eine Größentabelle die mir Aufschluss darüber gibt mit welchem Handumfang man welche Handschuhgröße braucht... Du hast ja die Xen in XL wie du schreibst, kannst du mir vielleicht verraten was Du für einen Handumfang hast und wo genau Du den gemessen hast (über den knöcheln?)
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (12. September 2011)

Hallo, 

habt Ihr auch einen Tipp für breite Hände und kurze dicke Finger ? 
Mir sind immer die Finger zu lang oder aber der Handrücken ist zu schmal....

Danke und Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Mustermann_ (12. September 2011)

Ich bräuchte auch einen Tipp (habe lange Finger mit schmalen Händen).


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. September 2011)

Dafür sind die o.g. denke ich ganz gut...


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (12. September 2011)

@ donxanderl

Hier mal eine Größentabelle extra für Fahrradhandschuhe
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/beratung/messen/handschuhe.phphttp://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/hilfe/richtige-groesse-finden/groessentabellen

Ich habe 22cm Umfang, also mir den Xen in M bestellt und er passt super. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte Helfen


----------



## donxanderl (12. September 2011)

@BlackCubeSZ

Sehr cool! Vielen Dank, das hat mir sehr geholfen 
Dann heißts jetzt wohl warten, weil es meine Größe leider grad erst in "20 Tagen oder mehr" wieder gibt...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. September 2011)

Bei mir hat das mit der Messung einfach mal so garnicht geklappt. Laut Tabelle hätte ich M haben müssen, mir passen bei allen Firmen irgendwie nur XL. Geh am besten einfach mal in nen Laden und probier durch, so in etwa haben die alle die gleichen Größen. Ich mess heute Abend nach Feierabend mal meinen Umfang und schreib nochmal.


----------



## donxanderl (13. September 2011)

okay, danke fÃ¼r den Tip, kannst du mir dann evtl noch sagen wo genau an der hand du den umfang gemessen hast? des mit in laden gehn wÃ¤r wohl das geschickteste, aber ich mach des so ungern wenn ich eh schon weiÃ dass ich im internet bestellen werde, weils da halt einfach 20â¬ billiger ist...
aber Danke schonmal!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. September 2011)

Fand ich auch ein bisschen arschig aber was willste machen. Ich würde einfach in nen großen Laden gehen der ner deutschlandweiten Kette angehört. Die Verkaufen insgesamt eh genug und du musst nicht das Gefühl haben einen kleinen Einzelhändler zu verarschen der dich dann vielleicht auch noch gut berät. Oder du entschließt dich - wie ich in letzter Zeit- dazu, halt doch ein bisschen mehr zu berappen und dafür den Einzelhandel zu unterstützen. Z.B. wenn du nen richtig netten, kompetenten Händler findest. Die haben dann nur meistens gerade NICHT die Modelle und Firmen, die du gerne haben würdest ;-)

Ich habe um die Fingerknöchel gemessen und die Faust geschlossen. Messband locker um die Knöchel und dann Faust zu, das Messband dabei locker anliegen lassen. Ick meld mich heute Abend.


----------



## donxanderl (13. September 2011)

ja, da kann man echt nichts machen... ich kauf ja eigentlich auch lieber beim händler vor ort, und oft bekommt man da ja auch gute preise wenn man öft genug dort einkauft, aber bei fast 50% preisunterschied hört da bei mir der spaß irgendwann auch auf. 
gut, dann wart ich einfach mal deine Messung ab und schau dann was ich mache. zur not kann ichs ja immer noch umtauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbefligger (14. September 2011)

Komme mit den O`Neal immer super klar.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. September 2011)

Gestern kamen meine reklamierten O'Neal Element,die sitzen seltsamerweise wieder nicht sonderlich toll, oder es kommt durch den Vergleich mit den Xen die ich jetzt habe, kA. Werde sie für den Ersatzfall aber auf jeden Fall behalten, da sie ja nun wirklich günstig sind.

donxanderl: Ich hab gestern vergessen zu messen. Gerade gemacht und ich hab bei komplett verschlossener Faust 24cm um die Knöchel herum an meiner dominanten Hand.


----------



## donxanderl (14. September 2011)

@Wolfs.Blut: okay, dankeschön, dann werd ich auch auf jeden Fall die Xen in XL nehmen. Hatte gestern Abend auch noch ne größentabelle irgendwo gefunden, die anscheinend genau für die Giro Xen Handschuhe gilt. Da steht auch XL von 24,** bis 26,** cm (weiß nimmer so ganz genau). Komisch dass es da anscheinend verschiedene Tabellen gibt... Naja, ich hoffe, die XL passen mir dann auch, aber das wird sich frühestens Ende nächster Woche zeigen, falls die Lieferzeitvorhersage stimmt


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. September 2011)

Also mir passen sie super. Die Finger könnnten noch nen halben cm länger sein, die passen nicht 100%, aber da das Material sehr dünn und dehnbar ist merkt man das kaum.


----------



## greatwhite (15. September 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habt Ihr auch einen Tipp für breite Hände und kurze dicke Finger ?
> Mir sind immer die Finger zu lang oder aber der Handrücken ist zu schmal....
> ...



Genau dann sind die Xen optimal. 
Hab zwar keine dicken Finger  aber breite Handflächen und eher kurze Finger. Bei Röckel z.B. sind mir die Finger min. 1cm zu lang geschnitten. Die Giro Xen passen 1a. 
Hab sie jetzt in der 2. Saison. 
Die vertragen außerdem problemlos die Waschmaschine bei 30°C.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (18. September 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen, meine sind mir etwas zu kurz weil ich recht lange Finger habe. Sitzen aber alles in allem so geil das ich trotzdem keine anderen haben will^^ Vor allem für dickere Finger/Hände auch super, weil sie megadehnbar sind! Die werden bei dir wahrscheinlich wirklich wie ne zweite Haut sitzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donxanderl (19. September 2011)

@wolfs.Blut: Danke nochmal für deine tips bezüglich der Xen-Größenauswahl. meine sind heute in XL angekommen und hätten auf keinen fall kleiner sein dürfen. da hätt ich mich schön geärgert wenn ich mir die in L (wies laut größentabelle angeblich gepasst hätte) bestellt, darauf 3 oder 4 wochen warten und sie dann doch wieder umtauschen hätte müssen! aber die XL passen jetzt wie eine zweite haut, bin schon gespannt auf die erste ausfahrt, auch wenns noch ein bisschen dauern wird, weil mein votec erst mitte oktober kommt und ich bei meinem alten bike erst noch das innenlager wechseln muss...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. September 2011)

Kein Ding. Ich darf noch bis Ende Januar oder länger warten^^


----------



## donxanderl (21. September 2011)

wow, das ist lang! da kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen wenn meins (hoffentlich) in 3 oder 4 wochen da ist. aber Vorfreude is ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude ;-)


----------



## ufp (21. September 2011)

Schau dir mal den Hirzl Langfingerhandschuh an. Känguruhleder, spezielle Gerbtechnik.
Bin grad am überlegen, ob ich mir diesen nehmen soll.


----------



## Rainer87 (21. September 2011)

Hi!

Ich bin da auch grade nach was Gescheitem auf der Suche, Känguruhleder klingt schonmal gut!

Lg


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (28. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mir vor 6 Wochen die Specialized BG Ridge Glove handschuhe geholt.
Ich habe sie seit dem 4-5 mal die Woche an.

Mein Fazit:
Passform: wie eine zweite Haut
Tragegefühl am Lenker: Polsterung reicht, Kontrolle top
Luftdurchlässig: super
Klättverschluss: gut
Windschutz: okay (ist ja ein Sommerhandschuh)
4 x gewaschen
Abnutzung: keine

Wieder kaufen: definitiv ja


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. September 2011)

Hab die Hirzl einfach mal bestellt. auch wenn der fette Schriftzug echt nich geht ;-) müssten heute oder morgen kommen spätestens, ich berichte wenn sie da sind.

EDIT: Sind gestern noch gekommen, fallen leider sehr klein aus, also muss ich tatsächlich in XXL umbestellen. Ansonsten ist der Gripp echt der Wahnsinn und das gute dabei: Es sind ja keine Silikonpads oder so, die abfallen könnten. Folglich dürfte der Gripp an der gesamten Handfläche nie verschwinden durch Abnutzung. Sitzen tut er auch super, sehr dehnbarer Handrücken. Weis nur nicht so recht ob es den Preis wirklich wert is.. ich warte erstmal auf den XXL und gucke wie der so sitzt.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. Oktober 2011)

kann dir die scott glove xc nur emfehlen:
http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...64&ig1id=320&iid=9141&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Oktober 2011)

Der Grippp Tour FF scheint nichts für lange Finger zu sein, der XXL hat auch nicht wirklich gepasst. Die Stellen an denen er zu eng war haben gepasst, dafür waren die Stellen die bei XL gepasst haben natürlich zu weit. Für 50 Euro sollte er schon perfekt sitzen. Schade, der Handschuh an sich ist echt super.


----------



## Pecoloco (8. November 2011)

Kennt jemand einen Handschuh im Checker Board / Zielflaggen design?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (8. November 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Der Grippp Tour FF scheint nichts für lange Finger zu sein, der XXL hat auch nicht wirklich gepasst. Die Stellen an denen er zu eng war haben gepasst, dafür waren die Stellen die bei XL gepasst haben natürlich zu weit. Für 50 Euro sollte er schon perfekt sitzen. Schade, der Handschuh an sich ist echt super.


Also ich hab sie seit kurzem.

Minifazit:
Der Gripp ist ein irrsinn  
Da bleibt fast alles picken .

Aber leider ziemlich eng und kurz.
Das er sehr gut sitzt, ist ja eh nicht schlecht. Aber ein wenig mehr Material und Schutz beim Handgelenk bzw bei den Pulsadern, wäre halt nicht schlecht gewesen.

Die Polsterung, die Materialien auf der Oberseite sind alle auf das allernotwendigste Beschränkt. Man könnte auch sagen, ausreichend und nicht überladen.

Auch fehlen diese Silikon"aufkleber", die für kurze Zeit auch einen sehr guten Gripp bieten, die sich aber nach einigen Ausfahrten lösen.

Die Reflektoren sind mit einem einfachen GRIPP Schriftzug quer über den Handschuh wohl auch ausreichend.
Und auch die kleine rote Lasche zum Anziehen beim Handballen ist ausreichend.
Aber wie gesagt, alles ausreichend vorhanden, nichts im Überfluss.
Dafür gut sitzend (wenn man die passende Größe gefunden hat) und enormer Gripp. Über die Belüftung kann ich noch nichts sagen bzw wie sich Känguruleder "innen" anfühlt (schwitzen, atmend etc.?).

Bezüglich Größe:
Ich hab mir M bestellt. Also 17-18 cm. Ich bin auf genau 18 cm gekommen.
Er paßt zwar, aber irgendwie geht es sehr eng zu.
Ev. wär eine Nummer Größer L, also 18-19 besser; wo man sich mehr bewegen kann bzw das Gefühl, man "sitzt" zu eingeengt im Handschuh.

Mit 50 auch nicht gerade billig , 10-20 billiger wären mir schon recht , aber im Vergleich mit anderen Handschuhen, wohl in Ordnung.


----------



## Gekko (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute..nun stehe ich vor der Qual der Wahl.Ich fahre hauptsächlich AM-Enduro und stehen zwischen dem Giro Remedy..Giro Xen und Spezialized BG Radioator.Mir kommt es auf ein direktes Fahrgefühl und guten Grip an.Natürlich sollte die Belüftung und Haltbarkeit auch vorhanden sein.Was meint ihr???


----------



## Mustermann_ (10. Januar 2012)

Habe mir den Giro Xen gekauft und finde diesen Klasse! Dünn, Griffgefühl einwandfrei, sehr gut belüftet, leicht, ... (nur die Finger könnten für mich noch einen Tick länger sein)


----------



## FXP_Freak (10. Januar 2012)

Gekko schrieb:


> Hallo Leute..nun stehe ich vor der Qual der Wahl.Ich fahre hauptsächlich AM-Enduro und stehen zwischen dem Giro Remedy..Giro Xen und Spezialized BG Radioator.Mir kommt es auf ein direktes Fahrgefühl und guten Grip an.Natürlich sollte die Belüftung und Haltbarkeit auch vorhanden sein.Was meint ihr???



Am besten bestellste dir die alle mal nach hause und dann probierste mal am lenker welche am besten sitzen usw. hatte u.a. deine gennanten modelle zu hause sowie 12 paar andere aber so wirklich toll hat nur ein modell gesessen. Kommt halt drauf an wielang deine finger sind. aber wenn alle passen würd ich die remedy nehmen.


----------



## Gekko (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute...ein bischen bin ich nun schon weiter gekommen.Ja...haa....ich weiß..ist anstrengend mit mir..aber...

Es sollen nun auf alle Fälle Giro werden.Ich schwanke zwischen dem Xen und den DJ.Kennt einer dieser beiden Typen und kann mir einer gegebenfalls die tatsächlichen Unterschiede mitteilen???
Im übrigen ..die Größe konnte ich schon ermitteln!!!


----------



## BigShorty (19. Januar 2012)

also, hallo erst mal. wenn der preiß keine rolle spielt würde ich dir aufjedenfall teure empfehlen


----------



## Strobi-Boy (31. Juli 2015)

Hey,
drei Jahre später möchte ich das Thema mal wieder hervorholen.
Bin auf der Suche nach Langfingerhandschuhen, die für den Sommer geeignet sind (gute Belüftung etc.).

Über Erfahrungen Eurerseits würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Strobi-Boy


----------



## RedRaven (31. Juli 2015)

Ohne Schutz NorthWave Skeleton, mit Schutz Giro Remedy X


----------



## Velo-X (9. August 2015)

Strobi-Boy schrieb:


> Hey,
> drei Jahre später möchte ich das Thema mal wieder hervorholen.
> Bin auf der Suche nach Langfingerhandschuhen, die für den Sommer geeignet sind (gute Belüftung etc.).
> 
> ...


ION Path - dünn, aber sehr luftig!



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (10. August 2015)

Hi,

bin mir nicht sicher ob der MT500 von Endura schon vorgeschlagen wurde, aber ich kann den vorbehaltslos empfehlen. Er ist zwar recht dick, aber dennoch nicht zu warm. Vor allem schützt er richtig gut, was ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## elschling (11. August 2015)

Also nachdem ich wirklich sehr viele Handschuhe ausprobiert habe, bin ich beim Troy Lee Designs Ace Glove gelandet. Er ist schön luftig und dünn, hat keinen Klettverschluss, der sich verhaken könnte und ist touchscreentauglich. Auch sind die Finger endlich mal lang genug. Die Haltbarkeit würde ich nach 3 Monaten auch mit sehr gut bezeichnen. Der Handschuh fällt allerdings etwas klein aus. Bei Roeckl hab ich eine 9 und bei Troy Lee eine 11 (XL).

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Simplie (11. August 2015)

Ich trage einen Langfingerhandschuh von Pow, ich schau nachher mal nach, welches Modell das ist


----------

